# Windows Mail won't send, receive ok



## DocBrown (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello Computer Forum community

First of all, I'm new to this forum, so I apologize if the thread's in the wrong section/category.

But to business:

I have Windows 8 and have been using the integrated E-mail program without any issue since day one. 
Last week, when i was on vacation in the States, it suddenly stopped sending, while still receiving mails. I thought it would sort itself out once home but nope.
The issue:
When sending a mail it looks as if it's been sent well and it's also displayed under "sent". But after a few hours i get a mail from "postmaster@mail.hotmail.com" saying "This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
Delivery to the following recipients failed.
 -Recipient's adress -"
Attached are the original mail and a .ext file called "ATT00001"
Opening that .ext file with the editor brings the following message:

"Reporting-MTA: dns;dub0-wss1-s3.dub0.hotmail.com
Received-From-MTA: dns;DUB402-EAS134
Arrival-Date: Mon, 23 Jun 2014 05:12:24 -0700

Final-Recipient: rfc822; - recipients adress -
Action: failed
Status: 5.6.2
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;554 5.6.2 Delivery SMTP Error. Command: 3. Response: 535 invalid user ID or password
. Type=1 (-798154547:817:-2147418113)"

I have no idea what to make from this.

How can i get my mails back on the road?

Answers will be greatly appreciated!

Regards


----------



## Geoff (Jun 26, 2014)

DocBrown said:


> Hello Computer Forum community
> 
> First of all, I'm new to this forum, so I apologize if the thread's in the wrong section/category.
> 
> ...


Read what it says in red.  Looks like your username and password are wrong.  Can you login to outlook.com?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2014)

You can't send emails while on someone else's internet.  You have to change your server settings while you are away from your home.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 26, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> You can't send emails while on someone else's internet.  You have to change your server settings while you are away from your home.


Huh?  The settings are the same no matter where is he when using Hotmail.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah, didn't see that it was hotmail.  Your right.  I would say there was an issue with the hotmail servers or password.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 27, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Read what it says in red.  Looks like your username and password are wrong.  Can you login to outlook.com?



Yea I was just about to say the same thing.

DocBrown do what WRXGuy1 said and try to login into your hotmail E-mail address through "www.outlook.com" and see if you can login from there by writing your E-mail address and password there.
If you can't then something or someone changed your password.

If you CAN login from there then in your E-mail client application settings try using the port "587" for sending and try to use "smtp.live.com" as an outgoing server (if not already).
Also make sure that the option "This server requires an encrypted connection SSL" is checked.
Also make sure that the "My server requires authentication" is checked too.

By the way it is possible that your ISP blocked you from sending E-mails from E-mail local applications.In that case you need to call them and make sure they unblock it.It happened to me once.

Also make sure that all protections like firewall and antivirus are turned off.

What you can also do just in case is to again write your hotmail password in your E-mail hotmail account password section in the case you changed it.Because if you changed your password then you must also change it/update it in your E-mail application.



Let us know how it passed!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, now that's a lot of answers! Thanks in advance!
Now, First of all, I mainly use a "@bluewin" adress, possible that the recipient in that mail was a hotmail. I also have a hotmail which i can use in the same program; it just says "Bluewin" and "Hotmail" in the lower left corner but I never used it until now. So I'm using Hotmail for now because it still sends AND receives. MAybe I should have mentioned that earlier...
And I could log onto both adresses on "outlook.com".



> If you CAN login from there then in your E-mail client application settings try using the port "587" for sending and try to use "smtp.live.com" as an outgoing server (if not already).
> Also make sure that the option "This server requires an encrypted connection SSL" is checked.
> Also make sure that the "My server requires authentication" is checked too.



Where can I find these settings? With "Windows + c"  -> "Settings" -> "Options" while in the mail client I get none of the options you listed.



> Also make sure that all protections like firewall and antivirus are turned off.


Do you mean to turn off both permanently?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 27, 2014)

Then you won't be able to send email on bluewin while not on their internet service.  You will still be able to receive mail though.  You would have to use the providers email server settings that you are on to be able to send mail.  Most internet providers also have web based email that you can use when not actually using their internet service.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 27, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> Then you won't be able to send email on bluewin while not on their internet service.  You will still be able to receive mail though.  *You would have to use the providers email server settings that you are on to be able to send mail.*  Most internet providers also have web based email that you can use when not actually using their internet service.



^
|
Exactly!


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 27, 2014)

> You would have to use the providers email server settings that you are on to be able to send mail.



And how do I achieve that?
I mean it worked before, so there must be a way to get it working again.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 27, 2014)

Are you saying you're using Hotmail's servers to send e-mail to from your @bluewin domain?


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 28, 2014)

Honestly I don't have a clue what server I use 

When I got this Laptop, i simply logged into the Mail App with my Microsoft Account and was set to go.

How do I find out what server I'm using?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 28, 2014)

You need to go into your E-mail account settings located in your E-mail application.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 28, 2014)

DocBrown said:


> Honestly I don't have a clue what server I use
> 
> When I got this Laptop, i simply logged into the Mail App with my Microsoft Account and was set to go.
> 
> How do I find out what server I'm using?


Then you would have an email address such as @hotmail.com, @outlook.com, or @msn.com.  If you are using an @bluewin.com e-mail address, you are using another e-mail providers domain and not hotmail.


----------



## DocBrown (Jun 29, 2014)

Well as I said, I have both a Hotmail and a Bluewin Adress of which only the Hotmail works properly



> You need to go into your E-mail account settings located in your E-mail application.


Could you give me the exact path to where I can find these settings? With Windows + c --> Settings --> Options I dont see any server information/settings


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 29, 2014)

The bluewin will only send email when you are on their internet service.  Who is the provider of the internet service you are on currently?  You would have to enter their outgoing mail server settings to send your bluewin email. Does this bluewin have webmail that you can use instead, would be much easier.  It wouldn't be this would it?

http://www.swisscom.ch/en/residential/internet/additional-services/e-mail/webmail.html


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jun 30, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Then you would have an email address such as  @hotmail.com, @outlook.com, or @msn.com.  If you are using an  @bluewin.com e-mail address, you are using another e-mail providers  domain and not hotmail.



^
|
Exactly.



DocBrown said:


> Well as I said, I have both a Hotmail and a Bluewin Adress of which only the Hotmail works properly
> 
> Could you give me the exact path to where I can find these settings? With Windows + c --> Settings --> Options I dont see any server information/settings



What E-mail program do you use to receive and send E-mail messages?
Here is an example of account E-mail settings window from Outlook express 6:







johnb35 said:


> The bluewin will only send email when you are on their internet service.  *Who is the provider of the internet service you are on currently?* *You would have to enter their outgoing mail server settings to send your bluewin email.* Does this bluewin have webmail that you can use instead, would be much easier.  It wouldn't be this would it?
> 
> http://www.swisscom.ch/en/residential/internet/additional-services/e-mail/webmail.html



Yea I was about to ask him the same thing.
The easiest way for him would be to find their number and call them to find out what outgoing mail server to use.
Or he could find that on their WEB site.Usually that is where you can easily find it.At least I did for my T-COM server in Croatia.


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow, not bad man. Yeah at home the provider is actually Swisscom and from here, sending mails strangely works as I just found out. It just won't work from my apartment where there's a different provider.



> The bluewin will only send email when you are on their internet service



But then why did it work about halfway into the vacation and also used to work in my apartment with another provider. Is it possible my settings changed automatically while not in my usual networks?



> What E-mail program do you use to receive and send E-mail messages?


I don't know how it is called exacty. It's just the e-mail app that's preinstalled on Windows 8, with that light blue tile with a closed envelope in the middle. In the menu it's simply called "Mail".


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey guys, no idea why there weren't any replies anymore, but it's been solved.
When sending mails form my parent's it worked so it had to be the router in my apartment. A reboot of the latter fixed the issue.

I appreciate your help in the matter!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry for not replying on your last post.I was busy for a week and didn't really have time to check.

According to your post before the last one,you are probably using the Windows live mail.Does it look like this?





So anyway I am glad you solved the problem.
I was gonna tell you to restart the router settings since we tried everything else.
Good to know you got it working.

Let us know if you need anything else. :good:


----------



## DocBrown (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey there

Yeah it's been a few days since I've been here myself as well 
I was just wondering cause before there were so many quick responses and all of a sudden there were none anymore.

Anyway, that's not the program I use. It's the preinstalled app for mailing on Win 8. It's mostly white and covers the full screen, so there's no more bars above or beneath it. It's symbol in the menu is light blue and has an unopened letter pictogram in the middle. I don't know how to describe it any further, but I guess you know what I'm talking about by now 

EDIT: If anyone should stumble across this thread in search of a solution, here it is: Deinstall that crappy App immediately and download Mozilla Thunderbird. You may thank me later.


----------

